# Emissions sticker for european travel



## delicagirl (Jul 13, 2017)

am i right in thinking that if i do not go into those cities which are being designated "green"  that i dont need a sticker?


----------



## harrow (Jul 13, 2017)

As a starting point,

European Low Emission Zones | AA

And

Crit'Air clean air stickers - need to know for driving in France | RAC Drive

:wave::wave::wave:


----------



## harrow (Jul 13, 2017)

Get yourself some stickers,

:rulez::rulez::rulez:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 13, 2017)

my van will never be allowed into clean cities..   it is  1993 diesel - and i dont have time now to get a sticker....   having read that website thoroughly it seems to imply that if i do not enter  paris grenoble or lyon that i dont need one.....

what do others think?


----------



## mark61 (Jul 13, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> my van will never be allowed into clean cities..   it is  1993 diesel - and i dont have time now to get a sticker....   having read that website thoroughly it seems to imply that if i do not enter  paris grenoble or lyon that i dont need one.....
> 
> what do others think?



Seems they are the only towns covered at the moment, although that might have changed recently.


----------



## Martlet (Jul 13, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> am i right in thinking that if i do not go into those cities which are being designated "green"  that i dont need a sticker?



Your assumption is correct.

I have recently returned from France and had no need to enter any of the cities that require the stickers.

Just check prior to your going, that any city you intend to enter with the van has not been added to the list.

Regards,
Martlet.


----------



## witzend (Jul 13, 2017)

*2000*

Before year 2000 you won't get one anyway


----------



## Kontiki (Jul 14, 2017)

Is it possible to get a sticker while you are in France? If so where do you get one from, at the moment not planning on travelling in any of the cities that require them but if we did decide to where would you go to get the sticker?


----------



## Polar Bear (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> am i right in thinking that if i do not go into those cities which are being designated "green"  that i dont need a sticker?



Hi Collette 
This is on the Sanif payment page.
It does not say you have to have a clean engine, they just want to know how bad/good? 
There must be a catch somewhere along the way?
It looks like they use the information from your V5 log book as you need to send it attached as a PDF file when you apply. it cost 3.70 euros plus postage. there are, it seems 6 different classes?

New Law for Driving in Francet
Deadline date 31st March 2017
The French government have launched a new scheme for all cars driving in Paris and other French cities (currently Lyon and Grenoble) which will include British registered cars.
From 31/03/2017 your car needs to display an emissions sticker showing the age and cleanliness of your vehicle.
If your vehicle does not display the sticker you could face hefty on the spot fines.
The anti-pollution sticker can only be ordered on-line from the official Crit’ Air website
Service de délivrance des certificats qualité de l?air - Ministère de la Transition écologique et solidaire


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> my van will never be allowed into clean cities..   it is  1993 diesel - and i dont have time now to get a sticker....   having read that website thoroughly it seems to imply that if i do not enter  paris grenoble or lyon that i dont need one.....
> 
> what do others think?



At the moment you will be fine.
In the future more towns may introduce restrictions, also there is a scheme to introduce parking based on sticker, so in the future we may need to keep eye out for that.


----------



## big al (Jul 14, 2017)

*stikers*



delicagirl said:


> am i right in thinking that if i do not go into those cities which are being designated "green"  that i dont need a sticker?



Hello delicagirl.
I have two stikers one for France the other for Germany for to keep your self right i would ask before you go the cost of my two was about 15euro and waited three weeks to arive at my home hope this was helpful to you 
Regards.
Big AL & my Rock.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

big al said:


> Hello delicagirl.
> I have two stikers one for France the other for Germany for to keep your self right i would ask before you go the cost of my two was about 15euro and waited three weeks to arive at my home hope this was helpful to you
> Regards.
> Big AL & my Rock.



thanks BigAl  i am leaving in 7 days so i dont have time to get them now.  i am a country girl at heart anyways, and there are always park and rides these days if i did want to go into the big smokes......


----------



## mark61 (Jul 14, 2017)

Leaving on Sunday, haven't got a sticker either. Only town on the list I might venture near is Grenoble. As far as I can work out, Grenoble and Lyon don't have fixed times for when the sticker is required, apparently it's on a day by day basis based on daily pollution levels. so hopefully it will be a windy day when I drive through, haha


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> thanks BigAl  i am leaving in 7 days so i dont have time to get them now.  i am a country girl at heart anyways, and there are always park and rides these days if i did want to go into the big smokes......



You do have the time(see below), but your vehicle won't get one however long you wait.



mark61 said:


> Leaving on Sunday, haven't got a sticker either. Only town on the list I might venture near is Grenoble. As far as I can work out, Grenoble and Lyon don't have fixed times for when the sticker is required, apparently it's on a day by day basis based on daily pollution levels. so hopefully it will be a windy day when I drive through, haha



If you wanted one, and vehicle is eligible, you apply and first thing you get is an email which is proof if required, although I don't know what red tape you will have to go throu to sort out any fine.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

colinmd said:


> You do have the time(see below), but your vehicle won't get one however long you wait.
> 
> thanks  i had realised that from the links folks put up here....   so...  it'll be a  park and ride  or campsite outside of town if i do choose to go on an urban-adventure for a day.....
> 
> ...




thanks  i had realised that i wont get one   -  from the links folks put up here....   so...  it'll be a  park and ride  or campsite outside of town if i do choose to go on an urban-adventure for a day.....


----------



## El Veterano (Jul 14, 2017)

The Crit' Air sticker costs €4.18, do not be sucked in by scam websites that want to charge you €15 or €20! You will need the sticker for more and more towns and cities in France as time goes on, so best just get one. It is a one off payment.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

El Veterano said:


> The Crit' Air sticker costs €4.18, do not be sucked in by scam websites that want to charge you €15 or €20! You will need the sticker for more and more towns and cities in France as time goes on, so best just get one. It is a one off payment.



i thought i read that vans as old as mine (1993) were far too polluting to be granted an emissions ticket at all........


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> i thought i read that vans as old as mine (1993) were far too polluting to be granted an emissions ticket at all........



1997 euro2 is the cutoff.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

colinmd said:


> 1997 euro2 is the cutoff.



mine is 1993  .... i had assumed i would not get one


----------



## harrow (Jul 14, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> mine is 1993  .... i had assumed i would not get one



Ah don't worry, they crush them immediately if they don't like you.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 14, 2017)

harrow said:


> ah don't worry, they crush them immediately if they don't like you.




just let them try !!!!!!


----------



## izwozral (Jul 14, 2017)

Should this be on the Baked Beans thread?


----------



## colinm (Jul 14, 2017)

izwozral said:


> Should this be on the Baked Beans thread?



I'm afraid with collete, she's not only been struggling with a saggy rear end, she's now deemed too smelly to enter a french town, what a state to get into


----------



## izwozral (Jul 14, 2017)

colinmd said:


> I'm afraid with collete, she's not only been struggling with a saggy rear end, she's now deemed too smelly to enter a french town, what a state to get into



Saggy? It appeared rather pert last time she shook her booty. I did wonder how the tow bar was fitted though.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2017)

my vans saggy bottom now has an artistic selection of black sticky tape covering up the  cracks where i reversed into things.....   i only VERY gently bump into things  though .....  

My latest  DOH moment    is i accidentally bought a magnetic GB sticker for the van cos i am off to France soon....   but my van body is fibre glass... so it wont stick  ... DOH ...   what type of glue will work if  i glue it on and where should i glue it  ?  its about   6" across ....

a tin of  curried baked beans as a prize for the winning practical suggestion :dance:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 15, 2017)

Coll go to Halfords or any Motor Spares shop get some number plate sticky pads. You may need to remove it so better not to fix permanent.

Alf




delicagirl said:


> my vans saggy bottom now has an artistic selection of black sticky tape covering up the  cracks where i reversed into things.....   i only VERY gently bump into things  though .....
> 
> My latest  DOH moment    is i accidentally bought a magnetic GB sticker for the van cos i am off to France soon....   but my van body is fibre glass... so it wont stick  ... DOH ...   what type of glue will work if  i glue it on and where should i glue it  ?  its about   6" across ....
> 
> a tin of  curried baked beans as a prize for the winning practical suggestion :dance:


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2017)

Alf said:


> Coll go to Halfords or any Motor Spares shop get some number plate sticky pads. You may need to remove it so better not to fix permanent.
> 
> Alf



thank you Alf....    why would i need to remove it ?


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 15, 2017)

Possibly to repair cracks or damage please send Beans to Geraldine thanks

Alf


https://www.wildcamping.co.uk/forums/off-topic-chat/63515-baked-beans.html?highlight=Baked+beans



delicagirl said:


> thank you Alf....    why would i need to remove it ?


----------



## harrow (Jul 15, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> my vans saggy bottom now has an artistic selection of black sticky tape covering up the  cracks where i reversed into things.....   i only VERY gently bump into things  though .....
> 
> My latest  DOH moment    is i accidentally bought a magnetic GB sticker for the van cos i am off to France soon....   but my van body is fibre glass... so it wont stick  ... DOH ...   what type of glue will work if  i glue it on and where should i glue it  ?  its about   6" across ....
> 
> a tin of  curried baked beans as a prize for the winning practical suggestion :dance:



Don't the ferry companies still supply free GB stickers ?


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2017)

harrow said:


> Don't the ferry companies still supply free GB stickers ?



well i didn't get one if they do .....  if you order on line they just send an email for confirmation


----------



## Wooie1958 (Jul 15, 2017)

£2.39 at Halfords for 1 if needed straight away        Halfords GB - Car Sticker

£1.09 on Ebay for 2 delivered if you`ve more time     2 x GB Britain White Oval Car Van Lorry vinyl Self Adhesive stickers | eBay


----------



## mark61 (Jul 15, 2017)

You may get one when you check in at Dover. I know I've bunged loads of them in bin, . Certainly never bought one.

Failing that, and if you don't get a chance to go to Halfords, you can buy them on the boat at silly money though.


----------



## delicagirl (Jul 15, 2017)

thank you peeps ....   much obliged  ...  have just ordered them from ebay......:dance:


----------



## harrow (Jul 15, 2017)

delicagirl said:


> well i didn't get one if they do .....  if you order on line they just send an email for confirmation



I don't know if anyone else knows, but I am sure you can get GB stickers free at the ferry port ?

Headlamp converters

Hi viz vest

GB sticker if you don't have the modern GB number plates

Warning triangle

Spare set of your vehicle light bulbs

Breathalyzer kit

Valid Passport

Ehic card

Driving Licence

Proof of Ownership (V5 Log book)

Insurance Documents with european cover

M.O.T. (If the bus is over 3 years old)

And a big bundle of euro for the on the spot fines

:cool1::cool1::cool1:


----------



## Deleted member 5816 (Jul 15, 2017)

Col get a CD  plate you don't need any emission stickers don't get fines either

Alf



delicagirl said:


> thank you peeps ....   much obliged  ...  have just ordered them from ebay......:dance:


----------



## harrow (Jul 16, 2017)

bump


----------



## REC (Jul 16, 2017)

Well, I now have a problem with the sticker! It came while we were away, my mum opened the envelope and put it "somewhere safe"! Cannot find it two months on...wonder if I can get a replacement :lol-061:


Sticker...not mother!!


----------



## Rollin (Jul 22, 2017)

I lost my stickers too - bought a pair of those that go on the reg plates and gawd knows where i stashed them. In true Rollin Rich fashion, I didn't get round to putting them on til i was already in France.

After turning the van upside down, I realised I'd have little chance of getting a GB one in France, so i made one using the ferry boarding card and a marker pen, cut in an oval, and fixed it on the inside of my rear window with tape

Been in Europe a month now, not had any problems, i actually feel a bit proud of my handiwork


----------



## witzend (Jul 22, 2017)

REC said:


> .wonder if I can get a replacement :lol-061: !!



I needed one because of windscreen replacement and they where happy to sell me another


----------

